# Insulin and ghrp 6



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright guys, going for my first run with insulin soon, going to start small and work up, going to be using GHRP-6 with the insulin, and AAS, ghrp will be standard 3x per day 100mcg protocol, and I'm undecided on insulin protocol, just post work out or with breakfast and post workout with good pre and intra nutrition, can anyone preferably Pscarb, who I read had used insulin with ghrp, put some input into this, alot of people try and advise pre workout but until I fully know how the compound feels I'm not prepared to run it that way, at least post workout I can focus on food I need etc. thanks people


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm currently running 3iu novorapid after each meal and 5iu preworkout.

Not using any peptides though


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Have recently started using insulin (Humalog). My experience so far - Done a couple days trial at 2iu, then 3iu, on non training days no issues. I ran 4iu pre/wo on a leg day last week, with a pre/wo shake (30g malto, 30g oats, 20g protein, 5g bcaa) and then sipping on intra drink (60g malto, 5g bcaa, 5g taurine, 5g creatine), but still suffered slight hypo during my workout (dizziness, sleepy, sweats). Have dropped back to 3iu pre/wo for now.

Start low and work your way up, everyone is different but you will soon gauge how you react on it. May switch to post workout jabs on leg day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

use it post workout at first then you have the option to increase later to other times in the day, inject your peptide then 10-15min later jab your insulin then 20min after the peptide injection eat........


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I'm currently running 3iu novorapid after each meal and 5iu preworkout.
> 
> Not using any peptides though


How you finding it mate?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Have recently started using insulin (Humalog). My experience so far - Done a couple days trial at 2iu, then 3iu, on non training days no issues. I ran 4iu pre/wo on a leg day last week, with a pre/wo shake (30g malto, 30g oats, 20g protein, 5g bcaa) and then sipping on intra drink (60g malto, 5g bcaa, 5g taurine, 5g creatine), but still suffered slight hypo during my workout (dizziness, sleepy, sweats). Have dropped back to 3iu pre/wo for now.
> 
> Start low and work your way up, everyone is different but you will soon gauge how you react on it. May switch to post workout jabs on leg day.


Nice thanks for that buddy, how's it treating you seeing any changes in your physique?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> use it post workout at first then you have the option to increase later to other times in the day, inject your peptide then 10-15min later jab your insulin then 20min after the peptide injection eat........


Yeah what I was thinking tbh, try it see how I respond post workout, but run peps 3x per day, got some waxy maize starch on the way for my carbs post workout plenty of BCAA and glutamine around the workout too


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

jjcooper said:


> Nice thanks for that buddy, how's it treating you seeing any changes in your physique?


Too early to see anything, only been a few training sessions.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Too early to see anything, only been a few training sessions.


Be good to hear how you get on over the next week mate, stick us a PM or post here how it's going


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> How you finding it mate?


Finding it very good.

Noticeably fuller both in and out of the gym.

Slight fat gain around stomach but nothing too major.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Finding it very good.
> 
> Noticeably fuller both in and out of the gym.
> 
> Slight fat gain around stomach but nothing too major.


This a bulk for you then? Running any t3 or anything with it?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> use it post workout at first then you have the option to increase later to other times in the day, inject your peptide then 10-15min later jab your insulin then 20min after the peptide injection eat........


I have some t3 aswell, considering running a small dose of this as well whilst on insulin to potentially keep the fat at bay, although some will be gained. What do you think Pscarb?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> This a bulk for you then? Running any t3 or anything with it?


Yeah a bulk with a focus on strength.

Not running any t3 or anything just to see how I get on without.

Next run which will be next blast I will use t3 at 50mcg throughout


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjcooper said:


> I have some t3 aswell, considering running a small dose of this as well whilst on insulin to potentially keep the fat at bay, although some will be gained. What do you think Pscarb?


not sure how effective this would be if it is a small dose, i would prefer Yohimbine or/and Clen T3 is tricky to dose unless you get tested and know where you are at...


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> not sure how effective this would be if it is a small dose, i would prefer Yohimbine or/and Clen T3 is tricky to dose unless you get tested and know where you are at...


Excellent thanks for that


----------



## hooman (Jul 13, 2014)

is running insulin with peptides recommended to avoid further possible insulin problems?



Pscarb said:


> not sure how effective this would be if it is a small dose, i would prefer Yohimbine or/and Clen T3 is tricky to dose unless you get tested and know where you are at...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hooman said:


> is running insulin with peptides recommended to avoid further possible insulin problems?


how do you mean problems with insulin??


----------



## hooman (Jul 13, 2014)

I mean insulin resistance or pancreas disorder in a long run.



Pscarb said:


> how do you mean problems with insulin??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hooman said:


> I mean insulin resistance or pancreas disorder in a long run.


no, both are issues with overuse of insulin nothing to do with peptides


----------



## hooman (Jul 13, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> no, both are issues with overuse of insulin nothing to do with peptides


Thanks for quick reply


----------

